# Fresno City 1960ish



## rendle (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi anyone remember my dad Brian Norman 4th engineer on board msv Fresno city 1960ish. he rescued 2 men , 1 of whom died from the engine room.


----------



## rendle (Apr 22, 2011)

Any one remember my Dad. He was on the Queen city march 57 - june 58 on and off. Then Fresno city from oct 58 - sept 59. followed by victoria city dec 59. then back on queen city dec 59 - 0ct 60. whilst on fresno city he rescued 2 men from a fire on board ship. one was killed R Clows, another was injured. This was in Niigata Japan June 1959 . His name is Brian Norman


----------



## Jacktar1 (Jul 17, 2005)

rendle.......check out the following web site.....Reardon Smiths Ships...I am sure someone come up with some information.

Cheers.....Glan (Pint)


----------

